# Update today! New events, cookies, and items!



## Bcat (Aug 1, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...cket_camp_update_170/?st=JKB74EO9&sh=b89c5e33

Tons of new stuff announced including:

-An update to the daily goals
-New Julian fortune cookies
-Pascal as npc furniture 
-New fishing tourney (rates have not been improved)
-New Gardening event hosted by Redd
-More inventory slots available for purchase 
-fireworks sky terrain available 
-if you don?t buy more leaf tickets, Tom Nook himself will emerge from the phone screen and strangle you


----------



## Flare (Aug 1, 2018)

Tfw when the gardening event went from most hated to safest. 

Also that Julian cookie gimmie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> -if you don’t buy more leaf tickets, Tom Nook himself will emerge from the phone screen and strangle you



Yes please


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2018)

The Julian cookie is fine.  It doesn’t have as much appeal to me as the Bluebear cookie did.  I just want the dress and hairpin from it. The fishing tourney thing is making me mad.  Nintendo is gonna see a major drop in player if they keep up with this ****.  The gardening event looks ok too, but only the clothes are that appealing to me.  Also, that last sentence made me start giggling like a lunatic.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 1, 2018)

I actually can't wait for the newest garden event....
And I need those Yukatas! I hate that it cost leaf tickets though..


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 1, 2018)

Im not too fond of these events, probably because I?m too antsy for the arrival of orange sandals. I need them before the end of the year.

Idk, the sandals that are shown are nice. But not nice enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Redd as a LT item and a garden event character. Someone should make a video of two redds at the same time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also, I’m not mad at the fishing tourney, because this time I’ll be sure to get a higher score than the rest of my other friends. But there will be two complaints.

1. I’m tired of seeing Chip

2. Nintendo, what is wrong with Nat??? Why won’t you make him appear in Pocket Camp???????


----------



## lycaena (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm actually excited about the gardening event! those events are pretty much the ones I enjoy the most now lmao. The Julian cookies look neat I might buy one or two but honestly I just hope to get them for Bells there's not that much I want from it except for the main item...the worst of all of this is purchasing 5 slots of inventory for 20 leaf tickets I mean? really?? I wouldn't mind giving up leaf tickets but that's just ridiculous to me, I was kinda looking forward to having more space but I guess I should've expected something like this to happen after what the gyroid event turned into


----------



## ESkill (Aug 1, 2018)

I was so excited when their update announcement said we would be able to hold more items, I should have known you'd have to purchase extra slots with leaf tickets


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 1, 2018)

Julain's fortune cookie furniture looks so pretty! I kind of want all of it. Good bye leaf tickets. I tried one of the 5 packs today and the first item was the event one. Too bad I didn't get the dress or top hat yet. They look so cool.


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2018)

That last one sounds radical


----------



## Espurr (Aug 3, 2018)

i got two dresses from julian's cookie, back to back

at least i can say i look dazzling in them twice as often

_boy, sure am glad i purged my friends list
not that any of them were active anyway
or that i was that active until a couple weeks ago_


----------



## Vonny (Aug 3, 2018)

Woop that liberating moment when you finally decide to skip an event because you *have* to pay (to get everything) now because of how often they release leaf ticket craftables

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Not counting fortune cookies)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 4, 2018)

I am not proud.  I bought the cyan yukata because it was my favorite color and I didn’t think I’d get one without spending leaf tickets.  Then I found out I could get one for free from the gardening event.  Oh well,  I like the cyan better than the white anyway.


----------

